
Show HN: Folio for Mac – Simple version control app for designers based on Git - emielvl
http://folioformac.com
======
pketh
With binary files and git, am I saving all the previous versions in the tree
locally (which could get huge fast), or just the diffs?

~~~
pilif
Binary diffs. But depending on the file, it might not really be of much help
(I know for a fact that Adobe premiere projects for example are nearly
completely different every time you save).

~~~
emielvl
Folio uses git internally and as such is based on binary diffs. To tackle the
issue of an ever-growing repository, we're looking into integrating git-lfs
which supports offloading blobs from the repository.

~~~
billconan
So is there a way to achieve collaboration? if this is based on binary diffs,
can we still have merging?

------
joshmn
Does this actually sync with remotes? That part isn't clear.

~~~
sickmate
In their blog post on medium[1], they mention that it is built on git.
webdesignledger.com[2] claims that it supports full version control.

[1] [https://medium.com/@FolioForMac/building-a-better-time-
machi...](https://medium.com/@FolioForMac/building-a-better-time-
machine-5c236db948a)

[2] [http://webdesignledger.com/folio-version-
control](http://webdesignledger.com/folio-version-control)

------
huac
I wonder the benefit of using Git over Dropbox for a designer for this
purpose.

~~~
stephenr
A git repo can be hosted wherever you like. Dropbox, not so much.

~~~
huac
That's not wrong, of course, but I wonder for how many designers that
portability is an important value.

~~~
stephenr
Well I don't know how much _they_ care about it. But fat kids don't care that
cake is bad for them either.

------
billconan
does this support all file types? psd? png? avi? mp4?

possible to merge changes?

~~~
emielvl
Currently Folio supports psd, sketch, ai as well as png, jpg, tiff, dng and
gif.

